

Intimacy 2.0 - a dress that flirts - lsq
http://www.pixelonomics.com/intimacy-dress-helps-flirt/

======
jsm386
This dress seems like something straight out of Gary Shteyngart’s _Super Sad
True Love Story._ It's almost a cross of the 'onion-skin' jeans and the
apparats that everyone wears.

If you haven't read the book (you should): Apparats: It’s a wonderful
invention that ranks everybody. When I enter a bar in downtown Manhattan, my
entire history is broadcast to everybody, and immediately everyone knows I’m
the eighteenth ugliest man in the room but I have the fourth-best credit
rating.

[http://www.thenation.com/blog/162097/gary-shteyngart-
intervi...](http://www.thenation.com/blog/162097/gary-shteyngart-interview)

The onion skins: [http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/Science-Fiction-
News.asp?NewsN...](http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/Science-Fiction-
News.asp?NewsNum=3395)

Or just check page 89
[http://books.google.com/books?id=ZKk8w8buCxYC&lpg=PA83&#...</a>

------
findm
So cool yet so stupid at the same time. I wonder how much it costs to
manufacture it.

------
WA
"What fascinates me the most is the materials used in making this dress
possible - Smart foils, wireless technologies, electronics, LEDs, copper and
more"

... and probably "Like" for becoming more transparent.

------
jakemcgraw
Now, all we need is a flannel shirt version of this...

------
chaostheory
I think the general idea that wearable textiles can change dramatically in
real-time during usage is pretty cool.

Aside from the old temperature based slow changing material and a Neal
Stepheson book, I haven't seen this idea implemented.

------
jessedhillon
I hope, for the wearer's sake, that the dress' firmware has been thoroughly
checked for exploitable bugs

~~~
waqf
because as we all know, once you have thoroughly checked for exploitable bugs
your system is completely free from exploitable bugs!

------
zerostar07
Cool use of technologies, but i think it's very objectifying and offensive as
clothing. Could be good for curtains or cars tho.

~~~
marquis
As a female, I wouldn't necessarily wear this but I approve of the research
and the appeal to sexiness to get attention. I'm not sure how more
objectifying this is than a pair of high-heels? (equally useless but can be
fun to wear in the right environment).

~~~
zerostar07
I meant it is offensive for men, not women. Using your clothing transparency
to manipulate us so overtly so evilish ... yet so effective.

------
JoachimSchipper
Do women want this?

~~~
lukejduncan
maybe not "this", but I can see a market for bio-feedback apparel. Brings a
whole new meaning to wearing your heart on your sleeve.

------
maeon3
Make it Bluetooth to uplink to the smartphone so it can tweet your arousal
levels based on time and map GPS coordinate. Also id like to track 50 other
metrics about my body and wetware without me thinking about it.

I should get this, write an Android app and modify a Bluetooth headset to plug
into it. Wire it up. Realtime Biofeedback apparel, ill be rich!

